# Crazy Miami Brawl!



## The Dark Wolf (Oct 15, 2006)

Anyone see this? Miami (college football) was playing Florida National University and a fucking wopper of a fight breaks out after point after kick.

The Story

The Fight

The former National champion Miami Hurricanes involved in this kind of nonsense? What, is their head coach Maurice Clarett?


Disgraceful!


----------



## Popsyche (Oct 15, 2006)

There is no place for this type of behavior in a violent sport like football!  

The "U" is a penitentiary anyway...


----------



## D-EJ915 (Oct 15, 2006)

That was ridiculous.


----------



## garcia3441 (Oct 15, 2006)

This is not the first time the 'Canes have been involved in a fight. They almost got into one before the Louisville game this year.



The Dark Wolf said:


> Florida National University



BTW, it's Florida International University


----------



## Mastodon (Oct 15, 2006)

Holy shit that's a big brawl.

Btw, my mom works with NSF and they handle what colleges get what grants.

She said when the went down to Florida U. they really really didn't have their shit together and almost ended up without a grant.


----------



## garcia3441 (Oct 16, 2006)

http://sports.yahoo.com/ncaaf/news?slug=ap-miami-brawlsuspensions&prov=ap&type=lgns


----------



## nitelightboy (Oct 16, 2006)

I went to FIU. I can't believe that crap. I think that every player involved should have lost their place on thier respective teams. That's a disgrace to the sport and an embarassment to their schools.


----------



## Jason (Nov 1, 2006)

I seen this on tv while down in florida..I'm not easily bothered by stuff but this almost made me sick to my stomach..


----------

